# Netzwerk löschen?Geht nicht!



## bigfella (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Hab zwei Rechner die per Crosslinkkabel vernetzt sind.
Hab das mit dem XP Assistenten gemacht.
Irgendwann hat das Netzwerk aber nicht mehr geklappt, weshalb ich versucht hab die bestehende Verbindung zu löschen und ne neue zu erstellen.
Aus irgendwelchen Gründen schaut meine Netzwerkverbindungen so aus:
1394-Verbindung, LAN-Verbindung 2, LAN-Verbindung, 1394-Verbindung 2

Wenn ich das Crosslinkkabel am Internet-Pc raus tue, steht bei "LAN-Verbindung 2" das das Netzwerkkabel entfernt wurde. Da die erste Verbindung anscheinend gar nicht mehr genutzt wird, möchte ich den ganzen  löschen, da ich mir nen Netgear RP614 Router gekauft habe.
Hab schon versucht das Teil zu konfiguieren, geht aber nicht. (Obwohl ich es bei einem Kumpel und den selben Router schon geschaft habe)
Naja, möchte jetzt die ganzen Netzwerkverbindungen löschen und nochmal neu anfangen (aber nicht XP neu installieren).

Wenn ich rechts auf die lan-verbindungen klicken, ist der Eintrag "löschen" bei allen vier Verbindungen nicht anwählbar.
Deshalb würde ich nun gerne wissen wie ich das nun machen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## zeromancer (22. Dezember 2003)

Diese "Verbindungen" sind eigentlich nur Referenzen für Deine Geräte, also die Netzwerkkarte. Dass Du 2 hast liegt am Loop-Back, welches Windows XP im Fall einer Crosslink-Verbindung einrichtet.
Zum Löschen dieser Verbindungen entfernst Du am besten im Gerätemanager alle Netzwerkkomponenten und lässt nach einem Neustart von XP einfach neue Hardware suchen. Dann sollten nur noch 1394 und die LAN Verbindung sichtbar sein.


----------

